# are these allen wrenches worth the money?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

I need to start acquiring some tools to work on my bike. I bought a set of Silca allen wrenches from my LBS and they seemed pretty darn expensive to me - $35 - but I cant imagine that they cost more than $5 to make. Do you think these allen wrenches are worth the money?:

https://www.backcountry.com/silca-h...MI0qzBtpTC4QIVm7rACh25ywz8EAQYBSABEgLZRfD_BwE


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Wouldn't choose that set if I were wearing through tools over a basic set from Bondhus, due to the price, but I can see how a luxury set would last decades at the rate single owners mess with their bikes.

Might I suggest: https://sheldonbrown.com/colorcode.html


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Go buy some Craftsman or the Bondhus or other well known reputable brand. I know Craftsman isn't quite what it used to be but I have a multiple sets of STD and MET and they ARE the size they're stamped to be. I bought a relatively expensive set of Pedros T handled hex wrenches (one might think they were a quality bike related tool...I did at first) and every f'ing time I use them, I am reminded of what a POS they are. Not one of them fits into a fitting with any snugness. They're all loose when used in their nominally sized fitting and if the fitting isn't hardened, they mung-up the fitting and then NO hex key works as it should. I should have taken these back to Art's way back when. My Craftsman from purchases over nearly 40 years ago are solid, don't round off fittings or themselves like the Pedros and simply work every time.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just buy mine from Harbor Freight. I just bought a set of T handle hex wrenches from HF and they fit nice and snug into the bolts on my bike. I have a set of Kobalt wrenches I got from Lowes five or six years ago...the 4 and 5mm's are starting to round off. I'm retiring those two...or maybe I'll just cut them to give them some new life.


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd get something like these https://smile.amazon.com/Bondhus-10...?keywords=bondhus&qid=1554816985&s=hi&sr=1-42

The ball end is handy.


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

For me, after 30 years wrenching bikes, no ball end, no go. I really like my Pedros allen set. they are long, ball end and last a long, long time.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

If value is a key factor, go get a set of Bondhus and call it a day. They're inexpensive, true to size and US made. If you're looking at hex keys in the $30-$50 range then the Silca's are worth considering. Wera is another great option.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Wera are nice and color coded which is handy - https://www.amazon.com/Wera-05073593001-Multicolor-Metric-Blacklaser/dp/B009ODV0OE/ref=asc_df_B009ODV0OE/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309813767497&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16848270857160531115&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030328&hvtargid=pla-421878999738&psc=1


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

For frequently torqued stuff I buy Snap on hex sockets for my CDI torque wrench—I like their resistance to wear and nice snug tight tolerance fit. I have and like my Bondhus and Wera keys for non-torque-sensitive applications for bikes and in general, but will likely replace with Snap On when the most-used keys are all rounded. From there on out I’ll ride the lifetime warranty train. Not a bad deal considering it’s less than the Silca @ $31.50 for a metric 9 piece set.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

eugenenine said:


> I'd get something like these https://smile.amazon.com/Bondhus-10...?keywords=bondhus&qid=1554816985&s=hi&sr=1-42
> 
> The ball end is handy.


I just bought a set of these last month and they work great. Put on a new set of brakes, and took apart my cranks to replace the chain ring and they worked well.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Always buy good tools. Hurts once but rewards for years.


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

silentG said:


> Wera are nice and color coded which is handy - https://www.amazon.com/Wera-05073593001-Multicolor-Metric-Blacklaser/dp/B009ODV0OE/ref=asc_df_B009ODV0OE/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309813767497&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16848270857160531115&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030328&hvtargid=pla-421878999738&psc=1


I was going to like to a color coded set but it didn't match the 'standard' listed above


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

202cycle said:


> For me, after 30 years wrenching bikes, no ball end, no go.,,


Personally, I feel ball end is fine for turning loose screws in and out, but not generally untightening or tightening. Typically, the ball end is on the long end of the wrench and is used for twirling loose screws in and out. The straight end is the short and is used for untightening or tightening. Of course you can get sets with no balls on either end or balls on both ends.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

bakerjw said:


> Always buy good tools. Hurts once but rewards for years.


Higher price doesn't mean better though.

I'd put bondhus keys against silca, and they're 1/3rd the price.

Actually, I'd give the nod to bondhaus for being better. You can warranty them at a million places.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I've worked on cars, motorcycles, etc for a long time and never bought my tools from the company that manufactured the vehicle. Same goes for bikes...I'm sure you can get decent tools from local bike shop but you will likely pay top dollar. There's nothing special about most tools needed...look around at auto parts stores, Home Depot, Harbor Freight, etc and you will find good tools for reasonable prices.


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

A decent set of wera will last a long time for a fraction of the price. Silca are a bit Apple.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

(I'm a Silca fan-boy and have a LOT of their goods)

Yes. Silca has fantastic quality and everything works well. I appreciate the engineering and quality assurance they put into even seemingly mundane things like allen keys.



titus said:


> I need to start acquiring some tools to work on my bike. I bought a set of Silca allen wrenches from my LBS and they seemed pretty darn expensive to me - $35 - but I cant imagine that they cost more than $5 to make. Do you think these allen wrenches are worth the money?:


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have to use personally purchased tools daily for work, and people get super weird about tools based on seemingly no criteria. 

My criteria for tools is that they need to work perfectly, every single day. I can't have tools breaking often. I think if you approach tools like that, nearly any hand tool fits the bill. 

Electrical stuff, or things with complex moving parts, there can be an enormous quality difference. Like some stuff will fail in a week, and some will last years... but an S2 hardened wrench with zero moving parts? Eh, not much room for variance. 

The bondhaus set is 10 bucks, and your local home depot, private hardware store, or any of the tool trucks will warranty it for you (or sell you a replacement if you lose one!).


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I am not sure I have ever worn out an allen wrench. $35 for a set of allen wrenches is nuts. My tool box is dominated by Craftsman, but has bits ranging from Snap-On to Pittsburg (Harbor Freight) as well. The bulk of my Craftsman tool set from 1979 is still in use, including allen keys.


----------



## flash4092 (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently bit the bullet and bought a set of Wera hex wrenches with the Hold Function. The ball end incorporates a spring loaded bearing which serves to hold screws in place when you're trying to get them started in confined spaces (like bottle cages). These are the best investment I've ever made when it comes to tools...


----------



## tatchance (Mar 24, 2004)

im in the Wera, Wiha or Bondhus camp as well. I have always thought those Slica allens looked like a re-branded set of Titan allens from Nothern Tool.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328719_200328719


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BlueCheesehead said:


> I am not sure I have ever worn out an allen wrench. $35 for a set of allen wrenches is nuts.


I take an entirely different spin on your wear observation. A high-quality tool is about the tolerance that prevents premature wear on the fastener, not the wear on the tool itself.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like quality tools, are they worth? probably not if you consider what they do and what cheaper tools can do! are they worth for me and give me joy to work on my bike? absolutely!

I have a pb swiss rainbow set and sockets, beta t handle, park tool P handle (made by bondhus), a couple of silca that came with a pump and abbey 4-way and I use all of them depending on what I do on my bike!

do I need them? not really, but I enjoy nice well made tools!

if you don’t see quality tools as something you want to invest money then bondhus is as good as it gets in terms of price vs quality! good quality and low priced set of hex keys!


----------



## lolaralph (Oct 9, 2011)

My wife was kind enough to give me the Silca set that comes in the wood case with the adapter to take additional bits as a Christmas gift. The set looks fantastic, unfortunately the tools are less than stellar. The interface between the fastener and the tool (something that Silca brags about in their video) is no better than cheap import Allen keys. My Snap on, Wiha and Bondhus are all significantly more precise in their fit with bolt heads. The Torx bits included in the kit are not much better either. 
If tool/fastener interface is what you’re looking for Bondhus is next to impossible to beat for the price.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

For good allen wrench fit, the Bondhus BriteGuard set I got ~6-8 years ago fits the best of any wrenches I've used. I have the following set, which has balls on the long end. They have other sets without balls.

https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-17095-Balldriver-L-wrenches-BriteGuard/dp/B000E7XJYS


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Come on man, tools don't have balls.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got this Gorilla Grip one (made by Bondhus) after losing my Park AWS-10. So far the hex fits nice and snug into the bolts. I've found some hex heys out there that fit a bit loose.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006O4AG0/ref=psdc_553414_t3_B000E7ZLHQ


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ The price is certainly right.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

bondhus are a great affordable tools.
I have one but since I am a sucker for tools I also have a shiny whia.
Ball ends are great to start screws in tighter quarters. 



----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

I will wholeheartedly endorse the Wera set. They are color coded and the Hex plus interface has allowed me to grip many bolts that other keys had stripped out. They are worth every penny you spend on them  https://www.amazon.com/Wera-0507359...id=1581830872&sprefix=wera+hex,aps,155&sr=8-1


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

Can you explain the hex plus interface, and how it works, please ?


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

https://www-de.wera.de/en/great-tools/hex-plus/

I luvz mah Wera allen wrenches, also bought the Torx set...


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

evildos said:


> Can you explain the hex plus interface, and how it works, please ?


It is essentially like the points are sharpened a bit and the belly is slightly concave ... it lets it really grip pretty aggressively.


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the explanations to both of you.

I got a set of these for Christmas, and wasn't even aware of that feature.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

evildos said:


> Can you explain the hex plus interface, and how it works, please ?


Hex-Plus is a Wera trademark for their Hex-Plus designed hex wrenches and the reference is the close-tolerances designed into these tools for a better 'interface' between the hex tool and the fastener to provide more contact surface with the head of the screw, which reduces the notching effect to a minimum and prevents the rounding of the screw recess.


----------



## fuzzymusketeer (May 22, 2019)

I get that there are higher quality tools out there, but I haven't had a problem with my cheap-o jensonusa.com tools. I've been wrenching on my carbon mtb for 3 years now with no fasteners being damaged at all. It's 99% operator IMO. I would still spend good money on a set of keys because I like the best for my babies.

Another thing to think about is the quality of the fasteners...this could be discreet savings by bike manufacturers. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

fuzzymusketeer said:


> It's 99% operator IMO.


^^^^^ Agreed. The guy turning the wrenches has a significant role to play in preventing fastener damage beyond tool quality. Ensuring full and firm engagement of tool will make an notable contribution towards avoiding damage.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with 'life is too short to use cheap tools' but there's also many options that work just fine at a fraction of what a bike shop may charge. Surprised to hear so many concerned about wearing out fasteners on a mountain bike. For me, even the most frequently used fastener is not torqued anywhere near the number of times that would make me worry about wearing it out. Now, if we're talking about a set of wheel lugs on a NASCAR then yeah...that could be an issue.

Occasionally the 'operator' may strip something but that's due to improper technique which is NOT going to be solved by using a more expensive tool.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd agree with everything said but inexperience + tools with poor tolerance is not a good recipe to start with.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sturge said:


> Occasionally the 'operator' may strip something but that's due to improper technique which is NOT going to be solved by using a more expensive tool.


Hmmm...a quality tool can often prevent the problem from ever starting. Often cheap tools with poor tolerances are frequently the reason for a stripped or rounded fastener. Yes, improper technique plays a definite role in this, but a poor tolerance/improper fitting tool is just inviting an issue to arise, especially when you use that low quality tool many times.


----------



## lolaralph (Oct 9, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Hmmm...a quality tool can often prevent the problem from ever starting. Often cheap tools with poor tolerances are frequently the reason for a stripped or rounded fastener. Yes, improper technique plays a definite role in this, but a poor tolerance/improper fitting tool is just inviting an issue to arise, especially when you use that low quality tool many times.


Agree 100%, i have seen tools with poor tolerances, and not always cheap tools with poor fit cause more damage than improper techniques. This seems especially true with softer fasteners such as Ti and aluminum. SRAM perch bolts come to mind


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

lolaralph said:


> My wife was kind enough to give me the Silca set that comes in the wood case with the adapter to take additional bits as a Christmas gift. The set looks fantastic, unfortunately the tools are less than stellar. The interface between the fastener and the tool (something that Silca brags about in their video) is no better than cheap import Allen keys. My Snap on, Wiha and Bondhus are all significantly more precise in their fit with bolt heads. The Torx bits included in the kit are not much better either.
> If tool/fastener interface is what you're looking for Bondhus is next to impossible to beat for the price.


I know I'm late to the party on this thread, but by any chance did you reach out to Silca with your issues? I have the folio hex set and I personally love them, but understand that you have had a different experience. I will say that though that Silca's customer service is top-notch - knowing the pride they take in their hex wrenches I'd be shocked if they didn't try to make things right for you. Might be too late now, but can't hurt to mention it.

EDIT: sorry - I actually thought I was in the thread that you started regarding the Silca hexes, but the comment still stands.


----------



## lolaralph (Oct 9, 2011)

SqueakyWheel73 said:


> I know I'm late to the party on this thread, but by any chance did you reach out to Silca with your issues? I have the folio hex set and I personally love them, but understand that you have had a different experience. I will say that though that Silca's customer service is top-notch - knowing the pride they take in their hex wrenches I'd be shocked if they didn't try to make things right for you. Might be too late now, but can't hurt to mention it.
> 
> EDIT: sorry - I actually thought I was in the thread that you started regarding the Silca hexes, but the comment still stands.


i have not reached out to Silca, now that you mention it I may actually do that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My hex wrenches have always just been whatever the hardware store carries. I've got a pretty old set of craftsman hex wrenches that were given to me by my father when I moved out of the house over 20yrs ago, and they were used then. They look like they might have been made by bondhus. At any rate, the 4mm wrench got trashed. Probably partly my fault due to inexperience, but it also got used an awful lot and I've no doubt that it got used on crappy fasteners somewhere, as well, which resulted in it getting so rounded that it's not much use anymore.

I replaced it with a similar set a few years ago so I could have good fit on fasteners again. I'm not such a heavy user that it warrants spending a ton on tools, but I do appreciate moderate quality and the numerous improvements that offers over cheap junk.


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

Great deal today only on the Wera set on Amazon ... $26 ? 
Wera 05073593001 950 Spkl/9 Sm N Multicolor L-Key Set, Metric, Blacklaser, 9 Pieces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ODV0OE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Xh.tEbT3J3YB7


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

I just got the above Wera hex wrenches. They are really great and pay for themselves quickly by not rounding out bolts. and they are so much nicer to handle due to the thicker part. the wrench seems to a bit thicker than the hex part and the plastic also makes them easier to grip. they flex less than my (rounded out) cheap wrenches. Like when you remove a stubborn 3mm bolt this will be important. They also are a bit larger.

one of my best tool purchases. my only regret is dealing with cheap ones so long.

BTW, if you buy Park and other bike company wrenches, they are just re-labelled from someone else. Save yourself $ and buy from a tool manufacturer directly.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

HerrKaLeun said:


> BTW, if you buy Park and other bike company wrenches, they are just re-labelled from someone else. Save yourself $ and buy from a tool manufacturer directly.


Yeah, Park has lots of stuff that I'd never buy.
I did buy a set of their Allen wrenches, though. They're less expensive than the nicer toolmaker brands, and the ones I have don't look like anything special, but really are a joy to use compared to anything I had before.

I'm all about professional grade tools, but never thought I'd fawn over a stupid Allen wrench, because I never used them much until I started working on bikes. I got that Park set "just to see", and the difference was so obvious that I immediately wanted to buy another, and throw my cheap sets away. It was kinda like when I help someone out with a project, and they have saws and drills typical of what you'd see in Home Depot or Lowes, nowadays. I always wish I'd brought my 25yr old Milwaukee and Makita stuff. I never say anything, but am always thinking, "How do you even use this garbage?".
So now I think everyone else should get some decent Allen wrenches, too...


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Im a big fan of Bondus myself. Great allen's that last forever.

I've got a box FULL of tools. Anything from Snap-On to Proto/Stanley to Pittsburgh (Harbor Freight) Screw drivers? Snap-On all day long, they just fit the head of the screw better. Sockets? I really like my Proto/Stanley sockets (impact sockets Ill use HF all day) Hex/Allen wrenches? Bondus. Ratchets? Ironically, I've got Snap-On and Proto ratchets sitting next to a couple of Pittsburgh (HF) composite ratchets, and I grab the Pittsburgh every single time. Moral of the story, yes, there is some value to good tools, and in some instances, you do get what you pay for. But you can get just as good of a set of Allen wrench's for much less than the ones listed in the OP. Ball end Bondus are all you will ever need in my opinion.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

I've got a couple sets of Bondus Goldguard ball end L keys in metric and english at work, use them pretty day in and day out without any issues or visible wear tear after 10 years. I opted for the gold so that no one could wander off with wrenches without it being really obvious as to who they belonged to since all the other L keys in the building are the black oxide ones. 

I even managed to twist the end a 3/16" key by about 120° on a frozen bolt without it failing- still works fine, just looks a little different now.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

SuperUltraKel said:


> Great deal today only on the Wera set on Amazon ... $26 ?
> Wera 05073593001 950 Spkl/9 Sm N Multicolor L-Key Set, Metric, Blacklaser, 9 Pieces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009ODV0OE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Xh.tEbT3J3YB7


I'm 4 days too late.


----------



## old-school (May 18, 2019)

Got PB 3212 LH-10, quite handy especially when your hands got really greasy.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Waking this up from the dead to mention that unless I missed something the Silca HX One boxed allen set is not US made. I received the set as a very nice Christmas gift, I was surprised to see on the packaging "Made in Taiwan". I was under the impression Silca hand tools were made in Indianapolis. 

Note: The Taiwanese are well known for producing some very good tools so this is not a rant on Silca... The tools look to be of excellent quality and I'm sure they will serve me well.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

410sprint said:


> Waking this up from the dead to mention that unless I missed something the Silca HX One boxed allen set is not US made. I received the set as a very nice Christmas gift, I was surprised to see on the packaging "Made in Taiwan". I was under the impression Silca hand tools were made in Indianapolis.
> 
> Note: The Taiwanese are well known for producing some very good tools so this is not a rant on Silca... The tools look to be of excellent quality and I'm sure they will serve me well.


I would be terrified if the wrenches said they were made BY Silca. Tools, especially those made from tool steel, are quite difficult to make consistently, in the volume you'd need to make money, in a small shop...Or, like JL Stein, they would be prohibitively expensive.

I had a set of the T-handles (which I see they stopped marketing); the long handle, like many cheaper t-handles (which the Silca definitely are NOT) was made of a softer metal than typical tool steel. The 5 was notably worn after 8 hours of shop work, and one of the stop bearings fell out of a wrench (the 8?). Like any reasonable person, I assumed it was a QC problem, and contacted them. To their credit, they replaced the wrenches in question immediately. Another day of using the same wrench, it was likewise worn excessively. To their credit, they again replaced it; I sold the wrenches, bit the bullet, and bought a set of Beta t-handles. The finish was worse, but the quality of the tools/materials was/is significantly better.

I can only assume, fit aside, that the L keys do not suffer from that issue.


----------

